# Magic School Bus



## Charlie Reloaded (Aug 12, 2018)

Like all parents, I have been trying to limit screen time for my kids. Recently however, when I started to discuss some science topics with my seven year old, she seemed to know quite a bit about atoms, magnets, plasma and what not. Surprised, I asked where she learnt it and she said from Magic School Bus. 

Now I am considering increasing her screen time for magic school bus and Wild Kratts kind of programs. Do you think it's a good idea?


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

We limit screen time. I do love Wild Kratts. N still loves to watch them after 12 years. LOL


----------



## Neera (Jul 15, 2007)

For dd all educational programs were not limited when she was that age. But, the programs would end at some point. We had basic cable which did not have any other channels for kids other than PBS and Sprout. However, dd is addicted to a video game at present, at age 11. Sigh! I don't know what I could've done differently. She constantly pesters us to play and if we don't give in, she gets mad, bangs doors or just tries to keep convincing us to let her play. She is absolutely not interested in TV any more. In fact she never seemed that crazy about TV ever. Not even at grandparents' where she could binge watch garbage children's programs.


----------

